# Irish Dancing



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

My daughter is coming to Dubai for a couple of months, she is an Irish dancer and is wanting to know if there is an Irish Dance School in Dubai?
I found a one on the web that has now closed just wondering if anybody knows of any schools etc?


----------

